# Can;t Access Hotmail



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a Hotmail e-mail account that I have been unable to access since yesterday. When I type "hotmail.com" into the address bar in Firefox, I get a message saying "Server Not Found." When I try using Internet Explorer, I get the message, "Cannot Display Website." When I try using Chrome, I get a message saying "Can't Access Website." I also tried going to the Microsoft website and accessing Outlook from there. When I did that, I got the same error message.

Nothing has changed in terms of my computer settings. (I don't know enough to change them!) I am using Windows XP.

I am supposed to be receiving an important e-mail that I am worried about, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! ~Maddy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Try this link. MS is changing from Hotmail.com to Outlook.com

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/hotmail/home


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

mnn2501, that is the Microsoft site I tried getting in from. When I went to that site and clicked on the "Sign into Your E-mail" button, I got a message saying, "Server Not Found." 

???


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally the website came up, but when I put in my e-mail address and password, I got the same "Server not Found" message. But I noticed there was a button that said "Having trouble signing in." So I clicked on it. At that point they want to take you through a process of changing your "security information" and to send a code to you via a separate e-mail address. Either that, or they want your telephone number.

This is it! I've had it! There's something absolutely sick, evil--I don't even know what--about this constant attempt to get personal information about you. Now, it appears, they've cut me off unless I give it. Well it will be, as they say, a cold day in Hell.

This is why I absolutely hate technology. Five screamin' hours wasted this morning, which is about par these days when it comes to all things related to the computer. So today I'm officially done with e-mail. One more stupid stunt like this from Microsoft and I'm done with the computer as well.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I have used hotmail for probably at least 12 years. This has happened to me a half dozen or so times over the years. It's always due to password expiration. WHY they can't just SAY THAT I don't know. It hasn't happened to me in a few years. I don't remember how I eventually got in to change my password. I have it written down somewhere. 

I remember being in a panic over not having access. I store my emails in various folders as a virtual file cabinet. The thought of losing them all was very stressful. 

I don't remember them asking for more personal information. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

maddy said:


> At that point they want to take you through a process of changing your "security information" and to send a code to you via a separate e-mail address. Either that, or they want your telephone number.


They may want your telephone number to text a security code so you can get back to using their program. They just want to make sure it's not a hacker.

I use Yahoo mail for personal stuff and it goes down once in awhile too. Password doesn't expire though.

Peg


----------

